

GitHub's Public Speaking Culture - bevacqua
http://zachholman.com/posts/github-speaking-culture/

======
chasb
"More importantly, you want to to be there for other companies, too. Form
those relationships with others so that you can be there for them when they're
facing those hard problems. Fuck the business reasons; be good stewards of
your community. There aren't many things that can make you happier than
helping someone else get through a rough patch."

I love this sentiment. It's 100% why I get up for work in the morning. It's
cliche, but I'd say don't "be there for other companies," but be there for
other _people,_ whether they're your customers or your co-workers or your
colleagues.

------
pjungwir
To me a company that encourages public speaking is a big perk for my own
career development. When I was interviewing a year or two ago, no company had
a good answer to my question about my career path. With flat organizations,
it's even worse because there is less room for you to grow. If the company is
helping me build a name for myself and get experience with non-technical
skills, they are at least mitigating this problem a bit.

------
callmeed
I remember a GitHub'er speaking at RailsConf a few years back (possibly '09 in
vegas?). I thought it was one of the best talks of the conference, both in
terms of content and pace/delivery. I learned things, it kept my attention, I
still remember it today.

All that to say–excellent point. Having your employees speak is good for them
and good for the company.

